# Max Deal Offered to Redd



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2099115


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been supporting giving Redd a max contract for a while. When you're in the Bucks' situation, overpaying for your best player is just something you have to do.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

God dammit, Redd isn't worth a max deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> God dammit, Redd isn't worth a max deal.


As is a lot of players. Would you rather him go to Cleveland a little bit less if you don't offer this? Which he may end up doing but that'd be besides the point.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree Redd isn't worth the maximum and wouldn't get that in Detroit, LA, Miami or San Antonio to name a few. And as much as I love Ray Allen and the fledgeling thought of him in a Bucks uniform again, he at this point isn't worth maximum. Allen is worth more than Redd though and will always be. But, for Milwaukee, Redd certainly demands paying the maximum. Who can we attract? It was very nice and refreshing to hear Bogut wanted to come to Milwaukee (who does? Gary Payton?), but honestly, how many superstar players can Milwaukee attract? Would Lebron play here? Shaq? Duncan? Bryant? For that reason and for what Redd does bring on court, I'd pay him maximum to stay in Milwaukee. What the Bucks do with the rest of the money for a roster is where we see how genius Harris is. (Unrelated, but part of me hopes Lebron, I mean Cleveland, lures him away and Ray Allen returns. I know that isn't a view many people share but my personal wish. If Redd leaves and we don't get Allen, then I'd be very upset, depending on who we got of course)


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

Dez24 said:


> I agree Redd isn't worth the maximum and wouldn't get that in Detroit, LA, Miami or San Antonio to name a few. And as much as I love Ray Allen and the fledgeling thought of him in a Bucks uniform again, he at this point isn't worth maximum. Allen is worth more than Redd though and will always be. But, for Milwaukee, Redd certainly demands paying the maximum. Who can we attract? It was very nice and refreshing to hear Bogut wanted to come to Milwaukee (who does? Gary Payton?), but honestly, how many superstar players can Milwaukee attract? Would Lebron play here? Shaq? Duncan? Bryant? For that reason and for what Redd does bring on court, I'd pay him maximum to stay in Milwaukee. What the Bucks do with the rest of the money for a roster is where we see how genius Harris is. (Unrelated, but part of me hopes Lebron, I mean Cleveland, lures him away and Ray Allen returns. I know that isn't a view many people share but my personal wish. If Redd leaves and we don't get Allen, then I'd be very upset, depending on who we got of course)



Agreed. :yes:


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Big MISTAKE by the Bucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Milwaukee should have done with Redd what the Sonics did with Ray--start low, go high. Bargain with him. Now they're stuck--management can't say, "whoops, we meant to offer less". @ least if you start low, you can go higher without the max.

I.E., @ the beginning of the year, Ray asked Sonics for the max in his extension. 5yr/$90 mil was what was reported. Sonics countered with 5yr/$70 mil. Obviously, Ray wanted more. Sonics then raised offer to 5yr/$75. When negotiations broke off in all-star break, Ray reportedly wanted 5yr/80 mil, incentives included. So now, the Sonics can come back & offer him more without offering max necessarily. WA doesn't have state income tax like California or Ohio, so there is an advantage there.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

I think the biggest difference is that Cleveland already offered the max deal over 5. We have only 2 advantages over them, raises in a contract year and number of years. It is believed we offered a 6 year 80 - 90 million. I think Cleveland was around 70 million.

So we could either nickel and dime on the 5 year deal (we have about a 2% advantage in raises) or bump the year. That 2% wont even affect next year and would be a sad attempt at trying to keep him.

We stated we were going to do what it takes to keep him. We bumped the year.

Over pay, perhaps so. This is Milwaukee and he is a Milwaukee type guy and a very good player. We paid as much for worse....*cough* Thomas *cough*.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Those who think this is a BIG MISTAKE, consider this:

The bucks have a reputation for letting their best players go. Ray Allen, Vin Baker, Sam Cassell, Glenn Robinson... paying more now so that guys like mason, bogut, and ilyasova will want to stay is a worthy investment... I'll only count it as a mistake if they have a no-trade clause.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

For those who are afraid that Redd might take less money to go to Cleveland, remember his agents are the Postons they always take the most money available.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> For those who are afraid that Redd might take less money to go to Cleveland, remember his agents are the Postons they always take the most money available.


 :clap: excellent post from where I sit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> For those who are afraid that Redd might take less money to go to Cleveland, remember his agents are the Postons they always take the most money available.


Yes, but they're also smart business men and know they can make it up in other endorsements. I mean their client going home to play with Bron or stay with the Bucks and have a high risk of not contending for a championship?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> sources told ESPN.com the former Ohio State star was treated to a video plea to come to Cleveland from LeBron James early Friday morning.
> 
> Free-agent negotiations throughout the league commenced at 12:01 a.m. Friday. To make their pitch as early as possible, Cleveland arranged to have a video delivered to Redd at that time featuring a recruiting pitch from James.
> 
> Sources said Seattle's Ray Allen -- Cleveland's target if Redd stays with the Bucks -- received a similar video.


I NEED THIS VIDEO


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Yes, but they're also smart business men and know they can make it up in other endorsements. I mean their client going home to play with Bron or stay with the Bucks and have a high risk of not contending for a championship?


Well the decision is ultimately Michael Redd's so if he feels so strongly to go back home and play with LeBron it's possible.. but if that happens don't think for a second that it would be a move the Postons endorsed. Those guys don't care about championships, it's always money.

Also with Michael Redd he's not the type to draw in big enough endorsement dollars to close the gap between the two offers.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Sam Cassel
Ray Allen
Glenn Robinson (younger and healthier version)
Gary Payton
possibly Michael Redd????

That would be the list of all stars Milwaukee has let go over the past 4 years. It would be hard to imagine this team recovering from that very quickly...unless Ford comes back healthy (they weren't the same team after he was injured).

Hopefully Bogut,Ford,and Mo can carry the load.


----------

